# Log out?



## ladycody (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont appear to be able to stay logged in for any significant length of time.  When I step away from my computer for 10 minutes, or try to post, by the time I'm done typing I've been logged out.  Not sure what the issue is...but figured I'd mention it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 3, 2007)

When you log in, be sure to click the "Remember Me" box.

See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------

